# [SOLVED] Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.



## snutchy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello all.. 1st post. Its past 3am and I am ready to stomp on anything in my path.

I moved in my current residence 2 months ago. My roomate has a nr041 router that has been sitting around. I cant seem to figure my problem out. I ran the dsl line to the modem, from the modem to the router, and the router to our 2 computers. His being in the #1 slot and mine #2. Both of our computers(both using XP) show that we are connected to the internet, however IE wont connect to any website. I have my firewall turned off.

Since this is an older router (probably 2 years old) my roomate lost his installation disk.. Does this have any importance? What comes on the installation disk? drivers?

Both modem and router show everything to be working properly as well..

I did got to dos and type "ipconfig /all" <-- this i learned from browsing other threads.. This guy sounds like he had the same problem as me but never posted his results.. these are mine:

Host name... :User
Primary DNS suffix... :
Node type.. :unknown
IP routing enabled... :NO <-- ?
WINS Proxy enabled... :No
DNS Suffix Search list... :myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter local area connection:

Connection-specific DNS suffix :myhome.westell.com
description :realtek RTL8139/810x Family fast ethernet NIC
Physical address :00-11-09-13-5A-83
Dhcp enabled :Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled :Yes
IP addy :192.168.1.101
Sunet mask :255.255.255.0
Default gateway :192.168.1.1
DHCP server :192.168.1.1
DNS servers :192.168.1.1
Lease obtained fri sep 28 07
Lease exp monday oct 1 07

Help. 

Justin
Fire F/EMT-B


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

linksys.com is a bit flaky now, but typically you can download drivers from there.

Try this:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/maintain/repair.mspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

The IPCONFIG looks fine, and you don't need any software for a router.

I'd visit Linksys and download the latest firmware and upgrade the unit. Then, try this procedure.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## snutchy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

Hi,

Thanks for replying so quickly. I have not been able to tinker anymore since I started the topic. Work work work.

Before I download the "firmware" and install it a have a few questions. Can someone explain to me what firmware is? Does it matter which of the two computers it is installed on? My roomates pc is plugged into slot 1 so should I use his? Or should this be on both?

Just a note, when I plug the modem into my pc I get internet just fine, I donot have to configure anything. Same goes for my roomates pc.

Thanks again

Justin


----------



## snutchy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

Hi again,

Just upgraded the firmware on my roomates pc, shut everything down, hooked up the router, went to command prompt, ipconfig /all and this is what Icame up with, stilldidnt work.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-D4-C5-FB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 28, 2007 8:58:47 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 01, 2007 8:58:47 PM


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

From the DNS specifics, it looks like there's some type of connectivity.
Check your firewall settings, make sure that it's not blocking everything. Also, in Internet Explorer, in Tools/Settings: make sure the connection is not trying to go through a proxy. Make sure direct connection is selected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

I'd like to see an IPCONFIG /ALL when you're connected directly to your modem without the router in the picture.


----------



## snutchy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

The very first post when I started the thread was the ipconfig /all with the modem hooked up directly to my pc.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

In that case, the issue here is your router's gateway address and your modem (really a modem/router), have the same base address. You'll need to configure the router's base address to be in a different subnet, say 192.168.2.1 instead of 192.168.1.1.

An alternative configuration is to use the secondary router as a switch.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## snutchy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

Ok! Opened IE typed 192.168.1.1 in.. logged in.. changed it from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1 and it WORKED. I cannot believe 1 number gave me such a hard time. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ready to stomp my nr041. Please help.*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

